# Now its Pinky's turn



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is Pinky, my 9 month old mixed bottle baby. Not sure what she is mixed with.









She unfortunately got pregnant by accident when Ace jumped the fence. She is due any day now. Her ligs are getting softer ,her udder is almost full.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great  upside down pics again...oh we'll


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## krazygoatfarm (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, just to be safe, get ready to assist if you have to. Lube your hands, and about up to your elbow, (clean them first if the kids are just to big for her to deliver, then you'll just have to help pull(GENTLY) or if they are twisted then you have to rearrange them. Do you have the numbers of a vet or an experienced goat person to call?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that I speak for everyone when I say.... I HOPE KIDDING GOES WELL!!! :hug: :wahoo:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

krazygoatfarm said:


> Well, just to be safe, get ready to assist if you have to. Lube your hands, and about up to your elbow, (clean them first if the kids are just to big for her to deliver, then you'll just have to help pull(GENTLY) or if they are twisted then you have to rearrange them. Do you have the numbers of a vet or an experienced goat person to call?


Yea I've got t
he vet on speed dial.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Only nine months! Poor baby! I hope she does well; she looks healthy enough to have them no problem. She does look small, though, what breed is the buck she's bred to?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is bred by Ace...my tiny nigerian buck she is already bigger than he is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, keep a close eye on her. Happy Kidding


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck with kidding!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Buck is cute too!


----------



## krazygoatfarm (Jul 24, 2013)

Good, of she's bigger than him that's a good sign


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoping for a girl this time I've had enough little bucks this week


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ligs are completely gone this morning. I think today is the day.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is usually a happy time for me but after what happened last Sunday, I'm terrified.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Good luck with kidding! I am sure she will do great


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Fingers are crossed that this is a smooth one for you and Pinky


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She is being very very vocal. Lol she wants the world to know what's going on. So far she isn't in any distress. Just walking around then laying down chewing her cud


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Come on Pinky! Lets give mom an easy time this go around.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sending easy kidding vibes!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks and of all days it has to be on a Sunday when the vet is closed again. But the good thing is that after my husband seen how hard I worked with Rosie and how sad I was when I lost her. He has agreed that whatever it takes or whatever it cost to help pinky I can do it this time. he just didn't realize last time how important it was for Rosie or how important it was to me.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

men do sometime take a kick in the face to get a point, don't they!

Pinky will have a textbook easy birth, and it'll be great!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It's on a Sunday... because you WON'T need a vet!! Hoping that she easily kids out some doelings (or any small, healthy baby(s)) for you today! Will be thinking about you and Pinky  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She has started pushing a little but water hasn't broke yet


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Well so far so good.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

So hows she doing?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

After pushing for 45 mins and no progress I panicked called the vet to meet me at office. By the time I got there I could see a tongue and and little hooves and no vet. I had to pull a little but out he came. Then the vet pulled up he had a weird cord and vet tied string and cut it. It was so thick. I've never seen one like that before. Will post pics in a min


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats good but boy you are getting alot of boys.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea I agree about all the single boys but I'm just thankful it's alive and healthy and pinky is fine.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

A thick cord is suppose to be a good sign its suppose to mean you kept both mom and baby super healthy through the pregnancy


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

And if the buck is young it is said they throw more boys than girls the younger they are


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh ok . I didn't know that. Thanks for the info .i thought something was wrong.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem I just learned the same thing last year we were so afraid that it was swollen or something and the kid would be sick but everything was great and the kid was healthy !


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!!! congrats on a smooth(ish) birth, and healthy baby and mommy....

next year you'll have a doe year!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol...I sure hope so. Pinky's vagina on the outside is torn in a couple places. Is there anything I can put on it or is it best to leave it alone?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS! Yay Pinky! Sweet little boy 

I have no answers for the torn vagina but hopefully it will heal quickly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: So glad she made it!! Whew!! What a cute baby!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She could've and actually did it on her own  I just panicked and made an unnecessary trip to the vet. But I guess it's better to be safe than sorry I just didn't want to wait to late if she did need help and lose the baby.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations! So glad she did well.You could use bag balm, or some salve.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks. I made sure the baby nursed yesterday and last night. I've been checking on him today but haven't actually seen him nurse on his own so I put him on the teat a couple times but he just suckles a couple times then he's done. His little tummy is sunk in but he has been pooping alot because I have to keep cleaning his bottom off. Since he is pooping good does that mean he is likely nursing fine when I'm not around?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know; I guess it depends on how long you're out there at a time. Five minutes? An hour? I don't think his tummy should be hollow.. I hope someone else chimes in...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He is nursing fine now on his own


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What a little cutie! Glad everything went well!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Turns out I was wrong about what doe got bred by which buck and wrote it down wrong  pinky obviously got bred by bam bam instead of ace. And the other doe that I thought was bred by bam bam was bred by ace.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute


----------

